# Zabriskie's custom titanium snowbike...



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

He's got one of the sweetest fatbikes I've ever seen.

Belt drive, extra lightweight rims, hydros... and (just started making them) carbon fork.


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

that looks like a huge amount of fun.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

...forgot the link: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=644343&highlight=zabriske


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure his new home in Westlake Village has much snow ... but a cool bike nonetheless.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

I think it would work in soft sand too, where the lack of a greasey chain would be particularly welcome.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

whou would have thought dz would have such an eccentric bike?

(not ebb, though)


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Anchorage's Speedway Cycles' Fatbacks are starting to break into the big time! Between the Fatback and Chain Reaction's (another Anchorage shop) 9:Zero:7s, most of the locals are starting to offload their Pugsleys. I was at Chain Reaction the other day and they had an aluminum 9:Zero:7 with drop bars and SRAM Apex and I almost dropped the money. I'm not sure how chugging down the road at 10-14MPH on a drop-bar snowbike would look, though. Then again, when it's single digits out I don't like going all that fast anyway.

Snow bikes are lots of fun and sure beat the trainer during the winter. I know guys that ride them year-round.


----------



## bornin53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Sweet Machine!*

Z's ride is one sweet machine. I just got the same type Ritchey WCS stem and seat post for my roadie. I suppose Z got it for training on snowy days is Utah. Still, I bet it would seem pretty to most of us roadie weight weenies. My theory is that everyone is a weight weenie a greater or lesser degree. Thanks for posting it and brightening my morning.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice BMW with the Thule rack in the background too.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I _really_ want a curvy Ti bike like that....wow
awesome :thumbsup: 
The 3 in the background is cool too.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

BunnV said:


> I _really_ want a curvy Ti bike like that....wow
> awesome :thumbsup:
> The 3 in the background is cool too.


I think its a 1


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kbiker3111 said:


> I think its a 1


I wouldn't bet my life on it, but I'm pretty sure it's not a 1. The 1 doesn't have the side marker light on the front fender like the 3. The 1 has a more "surprised" look to the front fascia and the roof line of the 1 is more squared off than the 3. 

Other than that, I could be wrong!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

BunnV said:


> I wouldn't bet my life on it, but I'm pretty sure it's not a 1. The 1 doesn't have the side marker light on the front fender like the 3. The 1 has a more "surprised" look to the front fascia and the roof line of the 1 is more squared off than the 3.
> 
> Other than that, I could be wrong!


It's a 3. I have a 1 and that is not a 1.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Wonder how the belt drive handles snow or ice build-up.


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

off season trainer? nice!


----------

